# Download Files Getting Corrupted



## navino87 (Oct 21, 2006)

I use win xp MCE 05... Often some of the  files which i download from net gets corrupted(not all the files)... I dono the reason behind this.... When i tried to download using the other OS i.e win xp pro X64 the files does't gets corrupted... Is this the problem with the OS? 

What can i do now??? please help me reg this....

Thanks in advance..
__________
Please help me.....

Now all the download files are geting corrupted.... 

Is the problem with the hardware??? or software???


Please help me.... I cannot be without downloading ....

Its urgent...

My config :

amd athlon 64+ 3000
asus a8n-e
2*512 mb transcend ram
80 gb hitachi sata II hdd
BIG 6600 gfx card


----------



## techtronic (Oct 21, 2006)

How are you downloading the files - a browser or Download Manager ?
Also what Internet Connection are you using ?


----------



## navino87 (Oct 21, 2006)

Now I have totally formated my system... Now i have only one OS i.e MCE 05... Still facing the same problem...

@ techtronic :

I tried downloading using interner explorer n mozila... N i use 256 kbps airtel broadband...


----------



## techtronic (Oct 22, 2006)

Which are the *file formats* which get *corrupted* when you download ?
Do you have the *latest Service Packs Installed* ?


----------

